# Fertility Nutrition - Free talk, 26 Jan, Belfast



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

We are delighted to welcome Jane McClenaghan from Vital Nutrition who is doing a talk on fertility nutrition at the Stork Group on Thursday 26 January 2012 at 7.30pm in Belfast ( WRDA premises, 6 Mount Charles). This is a much sought after talk which has been grant aided for us by a company foundation in Antrim. Please let me know if you plan to come along. [email protected] or 02890-825677 (leave a message) or text 07837 987562. We need to know numbers. Thanks
Sharon Davidson
Infertility Network

/links


----------

